
Incredible Obstacle-Dodging Full Autonomy with New R1 Consumer Drone - NicoJuicy
https://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/drones/skydio-r1-drone
======
fly-dji
The Phantom X can already do this

[https://youtu.be/ec1EF2UaQ4U](https://youtu.be/ec1EF2UaQ4U)

~~~
Fricken
Skydio had some pretty cool demos back in 2015 as well:

[https://youtu.be/kM3BPixFVq0](https://youtu.be/kM3BPixFVq0)

Now they have a product. You can't buy the Phantom X.

